

Giving Israel-Palestine The Infographic Treatment(Carefully, And By The Numbers) - ramzi
http://www.fastcodesign.com/1671112/giving-israel-palestine-the-infographic-treatment-carefully-and-by-the-numbers#1

======
gadders
Can we have one for:

a) rockets fired from Gaza into Israel b) drop in suicide bombings since the
wall was built?

